
Capital Factory Gives Austin Its Own Startup Incubator - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/capital-factory-gives-austin-its-own-startup-incubator/
======
dryicerx
Very excited that a startup incubator is coming up in Austin, as my self and
our team is just getting our startup off the ground in College Station (very
close to Austin) finishing up their application right now actually. I have
been following them closely over the past few weeks and they seem to have
quite a strong backing from lot of tech companies. Our startup isn't certain
where we will end up, but certainly looking forward to their success.

------
jacoblyles
Well, we'll certainly be applying. I've always wanted to live in Austin.

Nice to see these places proliferating. It looks like Paul's vision is
catching on.

I hope these places end up making money. But if they don't, they will have
lost less money than a PE firm loses on a single bad investment.

